# How about some live "sit down" matches.



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> With hunting season coming to a close I'm already about sick of just sitting around the house. I got to thinking with all the fun of Hornet's weekly sit down match. Why not try to organize some monthly or bi-weekly live sit down matches in the VA/MD area. If people would actually show up I'm sure we could get some clubs to climb aboard.
> Hinky's dojo
> Stickyville
> the end of the rainbow
> ...




```

```
how about starting out slow.... with the existing sit down match..... heheeeeee.....




:boink::boink:






--'ya man


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> how about starting out slow.... with the existing sit down match..... heheeeeee.....
> ...





I will this week hopefully.
I just set up my indoor bow Thursday evening. So hopefully I can get down to the club before Tuesday night.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> With hunting season coming to a close I'm already about sick of just sitting around the house. I got to thinking with all the fun of Hornet's weekly sit down match. Why not try to organize some monthly or bi-weekly live sit down matches in the VA/MD area. If people would actually show up I'm sure we could get some clubs to climb aboard.
> Hinky's dojo
> Stickyville
> the end of the rainbow
> ...


:moviecorn:

:becky:

Love the idea... but I shoot a league on Thursday night... and another one on Saturday night... so how about points for this one, or better yet.. just a box for me to stand on...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

nanayak said:


> :moviecorn:
> 
> :becky:
> 
> Love the idea... but I shoot a league on Thursday night... and another one on Saturday night... so how about points for this one, or better yet.. just a box for me to stand on...




```

```

you transplanted..!!!???.....

is it warmer "down" there..??


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

...getting closer to having room to shoot some....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*heheheeeee*



Macaholic said:


> ...getting closer to having room to shoot some....




```

```
looking good Mac ! 


p.s. 

get as close as you want...i'll still beat 'cha !!! .......:darkbeer:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> looking good Mac !
> ...


come on over I'm ready for ya:wink:
I put 1" thick polystyrene on the wall behind to keep those wayward arrows in-house


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> ...getting closer to having room to shoot some....





*You mean we gotta shoot inside that little box???? 

Whatcha got on the ceiling???...and what about any water lines down at that end of the building???:scared:*

.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> ...getting closer to having room to shoot some....



Hey Mac, looking good. I'm doing something similar with my linen closet. Since I don't need to use all the available room for towels and such, I thought it would make a pretty good practice/tuning lane (5 yds down the hallway). 

Do you think 1/2 inch hardiboard is sturdy enough to stop the occasional errant arrow??


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

montigre said:


> Hey Mac, looking good. I'm doing something similar with my linen closet. Since I don't need to use all the available room for towels and such, I thought it would make a pretty good practice/tuning lane (5 yds down the hallway).
> 
> Do you think 1/2 inch hardiboard is sturdy enough to stop the occasional errant arrow??


sounds like a fun project. I suspect anything over 50#'s would penetrate. I opted for mega-thick cuz I can......plus I've shot with a bunch of Yahoos that will peg just about anything....just ask Lucky and Jarlicker:wink:

I'll have about 19 yards, 4-5 lanes wide. The lighting was a couple of 30x40 lightboxes left over from some old tradeshow. Now I'm looking for a couple of 48x48 target mats, maybe the spyder ones or layered foam or carpet, not that far yet.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *You mean we gotta shoot inside that little box????
> 
> Whatcha got on the ceiling???...and what about any water lines down at that end of the building???:scared:*
> 
> .


Yeah. We STILL don't have water in the bathroom at Bob's. Know anything about that??


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Yeah. We STILL don't have water in the bathroom at Bob's. Know anything about that??


*AHHHHHHHhhhhhh......Bob said that line needed to be moved....I did speeded up the renovation....:grin:

Anyway most of you guys just open the back door and water the plants...TRUST ME....I KNOW!!!!!*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *AHHHHHHHhhhhhh......Bob said that line needed to be moved....I did speeded up the renovation....:grin:
> 
> Anyway most of you guys just open the back door and water the plants...TRUST ME....I KNOW!!!!!*
> 
> .


When in Rome!!!:wink:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Hey Bowgod*



BOWGOD said:


> With hunting season coming to a close I'm already about sick of just sitting around the house. I got to thinking with all the fun of Hornet's weekly sit down match. Why not try to organize some monthly or bi-weekly live sit down matches in the VA/MD area. If people would actually show up I'm sure we could get some clubs to climb aboard.
> Hinky's dojo
> Stickyville
> the end of the rainbow
> ...


Looks your thread got a little sidetracked! In an attempt to get back on track! We are up for it! As you know, we also, are shooting 2 leagues. But we would most definately be into that! Sounds like alot of fun? lets get this back to the top, and try to stay focused!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Lookin foos*



Macaholic said:


> ...getting closer to having room to shoot some....


I need something like that in my apt so I can shoot down my hall and not worry about killing one of my neighbors with a stray arrow


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Innocent*



Spoon13 said:


> Yeah. We STILL don't have water in the bathroom at Bob's. Know anything about that??


Got Lucky wouldn't tear up the water lines like that!!!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

After any shoot and all scoring is done call for a sitdown round. Just shoot and lowest score is out and down and go till only one left standing. We do this all time here and thats how we close out the evenings.:wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


:nod:

Transplanted and here to stay... warmer yes.... still miss the snow...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Excitment....hell I am about to stop doing the Sitdown  it's not worth my time for 10-12 people..... 

You guys need to get everyone off their :zip: I know everyone is shooting turn in a score or....we won't be doing it much longer.....

As for Live Sitdowns....you want to get sat.....come to Va Jan 9th...we will have a Pine Bench with your name on it.

I could get one together for a Sat at Belvoir between now and LAS.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Excitment....hell I am about to stop doing the Sitdown  it's not worth my time for 10-12 people.....
> 
> You guys need to get everyone off their :zip: I know everyone is shooting turn in a score or....we won't be doing it much longer.....
> 
> ...




I've never shy'd away from an azz whoopin even when I know it's coming.

To me it's not about winning or loosing. I'm just looking for a reason we can all hang out, and shoot. I mean we spend almost every week end during the summer hangin out flingin arrows, then winter rolls around, and we don't do anything. I figure if we can get some sit downs organized it will give us a reason to get together, and hang out. And maybe break up some of the monotony of winter until outdoor season rolls around again.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> I've never shy'd away from an azz whoopin even when I know it's coming.
> To me it's not about winning or loosing. I'm just looking for a reason we can all hang out, and shoot. I mean we spend almost every week end during the summer hangin out flingin arrows, then winter rolls around, and we don't do anything. I figure if we can get some sit downs organized it will give us a reason to get together, and hang out. And maybe break up some of the monotony of winter until outdoor season rolls around again.




But yet you shy away from the sitdown every week!!! And you know it's coming


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> But yet you shy away from the sitdown every week!!! And you know it's coming


I haven't shy'd away from the sit downs on here, I just haven't got to the range yet. I have been spending too much time hunting. I finally got my indoor bow set up so I'll play along next week.
I have yet to even shoot at a spot this year so no doubt I'm gonna take one h3ll of a whoopin. I might even beat Nana to the pine:embara:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> I haven't shy'd away from the sit downs on here, I just haven't got to the range yet. I have been spending too much time hunting. I finally got my indoor bow set up so I'll play along next week.
> I have yet to even shoot at a spot this year so no doubt I'm gonna take one h3ll of a whoopin. I might even beat Nana to the pine:embara:



Just dont make her mad, she brings the cookies!!!!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> But yet you shy away from the sitdown every week!!! And you know it's coming


:chortle:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> I've never shy'd away from an azz whoopin even when I know it's coming.
> 
> To me it's not about winning or loosing. I'm just looking for a reason we can all hang out, and shoot. I mean we spend almost every week end during the summer hangin out flingin arrows, then winter rolls around, and we don't do anything. I figure if we can get some sit downs organized it will give us a reason to get together, and hang out. And maybe break up some of the monotony of winter until outdoor season rolls around again.


:becky:



BOWGOD said:


> I haven't shy'd away from the sit downs on here, I just haven't got to the range yet. I have been spending too much time hunting. I finally got my indoor bow set up so I'll play along next week.
> I have yet to even shoot at a spot this year so no doubt I'm gonna take one h3ll of a whoopin. I might even beat Nana to the pine:embara:


Never! No wheelies get to beat me to the pine... besides... someone's gotta set up the cookies... :wink:



X Hunter said:


> Just dont make her mad, she brings the cookies!!!!


:becky:

Thanks Sweetie... :kiss::hug:


----------

